# Best reading light for DX Gpraphite?



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm hoping to have the KDXG by the end of next week, it has been a longer process than I thought it would be, but it will happen.

Anyway, before I receive the KDXG, I am wondering which reading light would be best for full and even illumination of the KDXG display before I order one? It is always a pain in the butt to order something online and then find out it isn't going to work as expected.

I currently have the Octavo reading light and the Mighty Bright telescoping 3 LED reading light. And I am guessing that the Mighty Bright is probably going to be the best light I'm going to find to accomplish this task.

However, if someone else on the boards has a light which has worked well for them, I would be very interested in hearing about their experience with it.

Thanks, gene


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

This is the Mighty Bright Duet which I love for both my K2 and my KDXg. I like that it comes with an AC adapter which I use at home to save on batteries. The cord on the adapter is very long, so it is not restrictive at all when I read in bed. The goosenecks are a little longer than the Mighty Bright Xtra Flex 2 and can be adjusted for optimal lighting of even the DX screen.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I recently purchased the Mighty Bright Flex 2 for my DXG. (It is the only light I have ever had.). It uses AAA batteries or you can get the power adaptor for it separately (or buy one packaged with the power adaptor).

It lights the entire page, but when it does, it causes some glare off the screen due to reflection. I can maneuver it so the glare is avoided, but then it doesn't cover quite the whole page. 

So, I am struggling with it a bit. Maybe as I get used to it, I will find a better position for the light. It is nice and bright, though.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Since I have my camera out today, I took a photo of the Mighty Bright Flex2 in action! This photo was taken in a fairly dark room, during the daytime but on a dark, stormy day with no other lights on in the room and no camera flash. You can see the light to the right of my DXG, at what seems to be the best angle for me. As you can see, when the angle is good, the screen coverage is reasonably good too.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi,

I have seen the Mighty Bright double dual LED light before and it looks nice, but I have two questions after the Flexy 2 light.  First, I was always running down the batteries because the push button micro switches would always get bumped while in a camera bag or in my messenger bag.  Secondly, I would always bump into the light head on the Flexy 2 because I would lean in closer to read off the Kindle 2 display, but now that the two larger fonts available on the Kindles that won't be a problem for me from now on.  Finally, with the two LED light heads, how would I pack this light to carry in a camera bag or messenger bag, and does this light use the same type of push button micro switch as the Flexy 2 light does?

Gene


----------



## ReadingRevived (Jul 21, 2010)

I think the Mighty Bright Duet is the best option for a Kindle DX. I'm about to order it as well. 
http://www.amazon.com/Mighty-Bright-Duet-L-E-D-Black/dp/B001AH83UG/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?tag=kbpst-20

My only concern is how the bulbs are connected(series or parallel circuit). I like bright light, so ideally it would be great to know if the bulbs have parallel connection. Series circuit would mean that the bulbs would all be equally dim. Out of curiosity, does any one know? I'll probably send the guys an email. In any case, I think the Mighty Bright Duet is perfect for the Kindle DX!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

ReadingRevived said:


> I think the Mighty Bright Duet is the best option for a Kindle DX. I'm about to order it as well.
> http://www.amazon.com/Mighty-Bright-Duet-L-E-D-Black/dp/B001AH83UG/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> 
> My only concern is how the bulbs are connected(series or parallel circuit). I like bright light, so ideally it would be great to know if the bulbs have parallel connection. Series circuit would mean that the bulbs would all be equally dim. Out of curiosity, does any one know? I'll probably send the guys an email. In any case, I think the Mighty Bright Duet is perfect for the Kindle DX!


I don't know the answer to your question. But I am curious - - have you tried one with a DX? I have trouble just with the Flex 2 reflecting off the screen, and with the Duet there would be not one, but two different light locations to arrange so that they wouldn't be reflecting. I wonder if that might be hard to do. Otherwise the Duet sounds great.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Some people like the Octavo Solis clipped to the side of the dx. But they don't work with Noreve covers. They look like pretty nice lights to me.
Paula


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

ReadingRevived said:


> I think the Mighty Bright Duet is the best option for a Kindle DX. I'm about to order it as well.
> http://www.amazon.com/Mighty-Bright-Duet-L-E-D-Black/dp/B001AH83UG/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?tag=kbpst-20
> 
> My only concern is how the bulbs are connected(series or parallel circuit). I like bright light, so ideally it would be great to know if the bulbs have parallel connection. Series circuit would mean that the bulbs would all be equally dim. Out of curiosity, does any one know? I'll probably send the guys an email. In any case, I think the Mighty Bright Duet is perfect for the Kindle DX!





CaroleC said:


> I don't know the answer to your question. But I am curious - - have you tried one with a DX? I have trouble just with the Flex 2 reflecting off the screen, and with the Duet there would be not one, but two different light locations to arrange so that they wouldn't be reflecting. I wonder if that might be hard to do. Otherwise the Duet sounds great.


I have the Mighty Bright Duet with the ac adapter. You can have one light on high and one on low or one on and one completely off.

Carole, the gooseneck arms are a little longer than the single xtra flex 2. This gives you more adjustment room and floods the screen of the DX with light. I clip it to the center top of the front cover (folded back) of my Oberon or M-edge Go (for my K2) and bend the goosenecks to the left and right so they are shining from the sides of the screen. I can adjust them so there is no glare on the screen and it still lights the DX screen very well. I also use my single xtraflex 2 clipped to the top of the front cover but nearer the spine and then bend it down to left side.


----------



## ReadingRevived (Jul 21, 2010)

Carole, I have been using the Mighty Bright Flex light for 3 days on the DX:
http://www.amazon.com/Mighty-Bright-Xtra-Light-Black/dp/B001CSV422/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1280028322&sr=8-9&tag=kbpst-20
This one is decent but it does leave some of the corners of the Kindle unlighted. A trick I find useful to prevent, or at least minimize the reflection, is to focus the midpoint of the light beam toward the edge of the E-ink display (where the E-ink meets the plastic). Some people try to focus the light on the E-ink screen and this shows a lot of glare. Theoretically, two light heads will completely eliminate glare and dark areas on the screen by allowing the Kindle user to situate the light source closer to the plastic and farther from the screen.

When my Mighty Bright Duet arrive on Wednesday, I'll be sure to test it out and post a video. I'm sure it will be great! 

DD, how are the Mighty Bright Duets working out for you?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Gene, the switches are the same pushbutton type. This is not the easiest light to pack. I use it at home. It is a little larger than the xtra flex 2 because of having two necks and the necks are longer.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Carole, I didn't mean to sound like I use the duet and the single xtraflex 2 at the same time.  I realized when I reread it, it sounded that way.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm going to throw an unusual one into the mix:

The Ikea Jansjo clip spotlight. It's not battery powered or portable, but I LOVE it for lighting up the Kindle. The clip is padded with little suction cups, so you could clip it to the Kindle or case if you wanted, but I clip it to the wood frame of my chair so it curves over my shoulder and shines down at the Kindle. The circle of light it throws is about 1 to 1 1/2 ft wide, so it lights up considerably more than your average clip reading light, which is great because even the brightest reading light always makes me feel like I'm squinting in the dark.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

DD said:


> Carole, the gooseneck arms are a little longer than the single xtra flex 2. This gives you more adjustment room and floods the screen of the DX with light. I clip it to the center top of the front cover (folded back) of my Oberon or M-edge Go (for my K2) and bend the goosenecks to the left and right so they are shining from the sides of the screen. I can adjust them so there is no glare on the screen and it still lights the DX screen very well. I also use my single xtraflex 2 clipped to the top of the front cover but nearer the spine and then bend it down to left side.


 Maybe if I try clipping it to the top of the cover it will help. I have been clipping it to the right hand side. Thanks.



DD said:


> Carole, I didn't mean to sound like I use the duet and the single xtraflex 2 at the same time.  I realized when I reread it, it sounded that way.


That's ok! I understood what you meant.



ReadingRevived said:


> Carole, I have been using the Mighty Bright Flex light for 3 days on the DX:
> http://www.amazon.com/Mighty-Bright-Xtra-Light-Black/dp/B001CSV422/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1280028322&sr=8-9
> This one is decent but it does leave some of the corners of the Kindle unlighted. A trick I find useful to prevent, or at least minimize the reflection, is to focus the midpoint of the light beam toward the edge of the E-ink display (where the E-ink meets the plastic). Some people try to focus the light on the E-ink screen and this shows a lot of glare. Theoretically, two light heads will completely eliminate glare and dark areas on the screen by allowing the Kindle user to situate the light source closer to the plastic and farther from the screen.
> 
> When my Mighty Bright Duet arrive on Wednesday, I'll be sure to test it out and post a video. I'm sure it will be great!


Great! That will be really helpful. I have been trying to focus it on the border between the e-ink and the plastic, as you mentioned, but I guess I need more practice. It seems like I am not doing it with sufficient precision. The arrangement in my photo is the best I have come up with yet, and as you can see it isn't perfect.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

ReadingRevived said:


> Carole, I have been using the Mighty Bright Flex light for 3 days on the DX:
> http://www.amazon.com/Mighty-Bright-Xtra-Light-Black/dp/B001CSV422/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1280028322&sr=8-9
> This one is decent but it does leave some of the corners of the Kindle unlighted. A trick I find useful to prevent, or at least minimize the reflection, is to focus the midpoint of the light beam toward the edge of the E-ink display (where the E-ink meets the plastic). Some people try to focus the light on the E-ink screen and this shows a lot of glare. Theoretically, two light heads will completely eliminate glare and dark areas on the screen by allowing the Kindle user to situate the light source closer to the plastic and farther from the screen.
> 
> ...


I love the duet. I need bright light when I read. The duet has light coming from two sources and I can adjust them as I wish. It 'floods' the screen with light, even with the DX. It's not the most portable book light, but I use it al home and for travel, my regular xtraflex 2 suffices.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

meglet said:


> I'm going to throw an unusual one into the mix:
> 
> The Ikea Jansjo clip spotlight. It's not battery powered or portable, but I LOVE it for lighting up the Kindle. The clip is padded with little suction cups, so you could clip it to the Kindle or case if you wanted, but I clip it to the wood frame of my chair so it curves over my shoulder and shines down at the Kindle. The circle of light it throws is about 1 to 1 1/2 ft wide, so it lights up considerably more than your average clip reading light, which is great because even the brightest reading light always makes me feel like I'm squinting in the dark.


For reading at home when not in bed, I use various Ott Light lamps placed at my favorite reading locations around the house. It's like reading in bright daylight.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

DD said:


> This is the Mighty Bright Duet which I love for both my K2 and my KDXg. I like that it comes with an AC adapter which I use at home to save on batteries. The cord on the adapter is very long, so it is not restrictive at all when I read in bed. The goosenecks are a little longer than the Mighty Bright Xtra Flex 2 and can be adjusted for optimal lighting of even the DX screen.


Just saw these at our local Costco in a 2 Pack with batteries included, $13.99!!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

PaulGuy said:


> Just saw these at our local Costco in a 2 Pack with batteries included, $13.99!!!


Wow! Did it come with the AC adapter? Probably not, but even without it, that's an amazing price for a 2-pack. (Hm-m-m, do I have any friends with a Costco membership?)


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

DD said:


> Wow! Did it come with the AC adapter? Probably not, but even without it, that's an amazing price for a 2-pack. (Hm-m-m, do I have any friends with a Costco membership?)


No ac adapter.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I use a headlamp. It comes in handy when camping, doing small repairs around the house, and during power outages as well as working great for reading.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the advice on a light for the KDXG.

I have decided to go with the Mighty Bright Duet with AC adaptor from Amazon.  With the 2 LEDs on each head, it should be enough light to light up a gym.  And that is about the level of light I like to have when reading.

I think the way around the power buttons coming on is to surround the heads with some kind of foam sleeve or cover.  I'll have to play around with it to find a solution before it can go in a small case or my messenger bag.  If I come up with a solution that works, I'll pass it on to you all.

Gene


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kb7uen Gene said:


> Thanks everyone for all the advice on a light for the KDXG.
> 
> I have decided to go with the Mighty Bright Duet with AC adaptor from Amazon. With the 2 LEDs on each head, it should be enough light to light up a gym. And that is about the level of light I like to have when reading.
> 
> ...


If you like a lot of light, as I do, I think you'll be happy with it. It is a lot! Sometimes, I have one head on full blast and the second with only one light on, just to fill in. But when using it at home with the AC adapter, I really don't have to worry about wearing out the battery. Some have said they were afraid the cord on the adapter would be restrictive but it is so-o-o long. I could actually roll over on my opposite side in bed and it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

> This is the Mighty Bright Duet which I love for both my K2 and my KDXg. I like that it comes with an AC adapter which I use at home to save on batteries. The cord on the adapter is very long, so it is not restrictive at all when I read in bed. The goosenecks are a little longer than the Mighty Bright Xtra Flex 2 and can be adjusted for optimal lighting of even the DX screen.


Qualifying what I said above about the cord being very long. I have one Duet which I bought last year and left at our Florida home. I bought another last week to keep up North and they have changed the length of the cord. It is much shorter. I as disappointed in this. I have several Mighty Bright AC adapters and I checked the strength of one with a longer cord. It is the same and works fine with my Duet light.

Sorry that my statement about the length of the cord has become innaccurate. Don't know why they would have changed it, unless it was a cost or safety issue.


----------



## TripletDad (Jul 30, 2010)

The  Beam N Read LED 3 Hands Free Travel Book Light has a wide light from 3 LEDs in a row. It's worn around the neck rather than attach to the Kindle so there's no issue of where to attach it or extra weight on the Kindle. Gadling.com's product review called it "the best Amazon Kindle reading light". GearDiary.com's review called it "perfect for reading on [the reviewer's] Kindle". Many people use it as a book light to read in bed without disturbing their partner. Alkaline AA batteries (included) last for 120 hours. There's an optional AC adapter but at 120 hour battery life, it's not really needed. There's also a  6 LED model that's brighter with an even wider light - but the extra width is not needed for the Kindle. The 6 LED model has battery life of 48 hours. Disclosures: I'm from the manufacturer; we have submitted samples to a KindleBoards Moderator to review; the link to Amazon includes KindleBoard's Amazon Affiliate ID.


----------

